# Delta 2 speed scroll saw for sale.



## JohnBrown (29 Mar 2010)

Hi, I have a Delta 2 speed scroll saw that I am thinking of selling on ebay(I haven't used it once in 3 years), but I thought I'd offer it here first. If anyone's interested I'll take some photos...

I'm in Thames Ditton, Surrey.

John


----------



## Waka (29 Mar 2010)

What model is it?


----------



## JohnBrown (29 Mar 2010)

I think it's the same as this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380204075896&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
It has a flexible drive power-take-off.
I'll check for a model number tomorrow.


----------



## Chems (30 Mar 2010)

I have that one that you linked too, its very good, I'm always surprised how much I use mine. Good for inlay templates and such.

I don't think mine has a flexible drive shaft take off, don't think the motorspins fast enough to do it. Can you describe where this is on your machine, I'd like to double check.


----------



## JohnBrown (30 Apr 2010)

It's a 40-560. The flexible drive shaft screws into the outboard end of the motor, which apparently runs at 1490 or 920 RPM.
Anyway, I finally got round to listing it on ebay.

John


----------

